#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<BenFairlesss> hey
<dade`> asd
<BenFairlesss> does anyone know how to set up ubuntu to run at 1280x800
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-13
<akio> hello
<akio> where do i go for wireless people?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-14
<dade`> hm
<dade`> when I close the lid
<dade`> I set up gnome-power-manager to put display in DPMS
<dade`> and it works
<dade`> but if i move the mouse pointer
<dade`> (external mouse)
<dade`> the display turns on again
<dade`> I think it's non sense since i can't see what happens, and it's dangerous that mouse can move and click with lid closed
<Nailor> dade`: If you're laptop can say the lid 'state', it's quite impossible to tell is it open or not
<dade`> ??
<Nailor> the problem if you move external mouse and the display wakes up
<Nailor> Depending on laptop, it might report lid close, but not lid open
<Nailor> and it might not have a slightest clue how the lid is
<Nailor> Is it open or not, it can only tell if it's shut or open
<Nailor> *shut or opened
<Nailor> As in that case, you really cannot know is the lit currently open or not, which way freezing the mouse would be hazardous
<Nailor> And in any case, switching display off is switching display off. Better solution couuld be using suspend in that case
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-15
<jsgotangco> ah
<Whoopie> mjg59: Hi, will you integrate usplash support in feisty's uswsusp package again? Would be great.
<hub> how can I debug a supsend to disk problem
<hub> basically it does not resume back from disk
<hub> and then I have to recreate swap by hand
<hub> nevermind, filed a bug
<uu> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-17
<jldugger-tablet> how's feisty looking atm? usable?
<Burgundavia> jldugger-tablet: yes
<jldugger-tablet> seems either the latest edgy kernel update or the alsa module upgrade screwed up audio recently
<jldugger-tablet> err
<jldugger-tablet> my alsa upgrade, not the upgrade
<jldugger-tablet> trying to decide whether to upgrade or keep edgy and fix alsa
<jldugger-tablet> more like "un fix"
<jldugger-tablet> since the whole point was to get jack sense working and that appeared to have failed
<jldugger-tablet> [17179585.560000]  snd_timer: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register
<jldugger-tablet> i tried apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic but it persists =/
<jldugger-tablet> where does alsa hide?
<jldugger-tablet> maybe i'll just upgrade and see if that samba + gstreamer thing is fixed
<jldugger-tablet> Burgundavia, hmm. the #ubuntu+1 topic kinda indicates the opposite =/
<Whoopie> Hi, anybody here who own a ThinkPad T43 or R52? We, some users from ##ibmthinkpad, are interested if we could enable AHCI mode with a modded BIOS. And perhaps, you have some experience.
<mdke> I have a T43
<mdke> a T43-1871, to be precise
<mdke> no idea what you're talking about though, sadly
<Whoopie> ah, nice. The T43/R52 has an ICH6M SATA controller. It supports AHCI mode or "compatibility mode". AHCI uses the ahci kernel module, the other one ata_piix.
<mdke> right
<Whoopie> for newer TPs like T60, it's possible to switch theses modes in BIOS. But not at the T43/R52.
<mdke> not sure which is mine
<mjg59> In theory, you can
<mjg59> But there's no real reason to
<Whoopie> no? I thought, AHCI has better power management.
<mdke> my battery life is terrible these days. dunno if it has just got worse with Edgy, or if the battery is running out
<mjg59> No, the available chip capabilities are pretty much identical
<mjg59> mdke: Your machine is decently old by now?
<mdke> mjg59: relatively yeah. is it a year and a half since I got it?
<mdke> something like that
<mdke> it's had good use as well
<jldugger> mdke, at least on edgy, gnome's power time estimation doesn't seem very linear
<jldugger> despite there being a VERY linear graph of charge vs time
<mdke> ah. Well, tbh, with these gpm icons, I have never got a clue where my battery is at, until it's about to fail
<Burgundavia> jldugger: that is likely due to ACPI reporting its charge left in a bogus manner
<Burgundavia> mdke: you are not the only who finds the icon confusing
<mdke> the question I'd ask is if there is someone who doesn't find em confusing
<jldugger> i thought the bat stat monitor came with an optional time?
<Burgundavia> bat stat !- gpm
<jldugger> it would probably better though to have green till halfway, orange for under half till some critical battery
<mdke> is a year and a half considered about time for the battery to start wearing out?
<jldugger> mdke, how long is the battery lasting
<jldugger> ?
<mdke> about an hour, i guess. not really sure
<Burgundavia> gpm can you tell total charge and reference charge
<Burgundavia> or, at least, it could
<mdke> oh wow, cool
<mdke> I'll have to do some testing
<Burgundavia> appears to have vanished in .17
<jldugger> i vaguely recall there being a report of battery status uner "information"
<jldugger> with things like total mAh or whatever the unit is
<mdke> btw, mjg59, have you got a couple of minutes?
<Burgundavia> yes, but that appears to have vanished
<jldugger> maybe they decided ACPI was lying
<jldugger> ;)
<jldugger> in too many cases
<Whoopie> mjg59: what's the benefit of AHCI then?
<mjg59> Nothing terribly specific
<Burgundavia> mdke: ah, right, left click on the battery icon and choose your battery
<mdke> Burgundavia: nothing happens
<Burgundavia> should get a notifcation icon with the information
<mdke> no
<mdke> right click, power history, looks interesting though
<jldugger> Burgundavia, edgy or feisty?
<Burgundavia> feisty
<Burgundavia> left click
<jldugger> im thinking he doesnt have feisty
<jldugger> given that he complained about edgy in particular
<Burgundavia> jldugger: his blog said he just upgraded
<mdke> I get the battery if I left click, but selecting it does nothing
<jldugger> ok then. /me notes to check planet more often in the future
<mdke> another one not reading my blog
<mdke> they are everywhere
<Burgundavia> file a bug then
<Burgundavia> it should be giving you a notification window
<mdke> noted
<mdke> brb
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-10
<TuxPaT> Hi, i have an ibm x60 and found the know bug of usb-core that don't put the cpu in power-state C3
<TuxPaT> someone can tell me if exist a patch?
<TuxPaT> if someone work on it i can do the beta-tester
<offby1> no idea
<offby1> I have a T60
<TuxPaT> someone know something about the kernel-bug about usb-core that did't put cpu in c3-powerstate?
<offby1> not me :-)
<TuxPaT> ehehhee
<TuxPaT> i'm sorry but i have a laptop that with windows the battery life is about 8 hours and with ubuntu 2 hours
<offby1> have you checked Launchpad?
<TuxPaT> yes there is a bug
<offby1> no need to apologize!
<offby1> oh
<offby1> oh well
<TuxPaT> now i lost the link
<offby1> I wouldn't know what to do with the link anyway.
<offby1> I don't know anything about Ubuntu; I'm just here in case someone solves _my_ problem.
<TuxPaT> ehehehhe
<TuxPaT> what is your problem?
<offby1> lots of problems.
<offby1> I'll give you a link that lists them all if you want
<TuxPaT> try to tell one .9
<offby1> they're all known bugs
<TuxPaT> ah well :)
<TuxPaT> give me the link :)
<offby1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~offby1/
<offby1> I don't know if you'll be able to see them or not
<offby1> I guess you will.
<TuxPaT> no but so i can see if i have the same problem :)
<offby1> the second, third, and fourth are all really the same problem
<TuxPaT> yes
<TuxPaT> now i feel less alone :)
<offby1> I have to say, the bug-searching form on Launchpad worked very well
<TuxPaT> but you try to use gnash?
<offby1> I typed in a crude English description of my problem, and it found lots of relevant bugs
<offby1> I don't know what "gnash" is
<TuxPaT> sorry was about the flash plugin
<TuxPaT> i confuse nonfree with open
<TuxPaT> so i think to gnash flash player a free plugin
<TuxPaT> :)
<TuxPaT> so i can tell now
<TuxPaT> that the same bug for us
<TuxPaT> is present in 2.6.22-14-generic too
<TuxPaT> is my kernel
<TuxPaT> how many time spend beetwen bug report and patch generally
<offby1> no idea
<TuxPaT> your bug report is fine :)
<offby1> I hope so
<offby1> I was very angry, frustrated, and confused when I wrote it.
<TuxPaT> congratulation now i will see it so i know if my bugs too is fix
<TuxPaT> me angry too because i'm the one that have a laptop 12" without optical drive with battery life about 2 hours
<offby1> unfortunately, since we didn't pay any money for Ubuntu, we can't demand our money back :-)
<TuxPaT> i have an apple too and leopard dosen't have any problem with our bugs
<offby1> of course not
<offby1> Apple pays professionals to write _their_ code :-|
<TuxPaT> yes i know
<TuxPaT> but the porting from ppc to x86 was opensource some time ago
<TuxPaT> this is my first thinlpad
<TuxPaT> *thinkpad
<offby1> I'm very happy with the laptop.  It's Ubuntu that I'm less than thrilled with :-)
<offby1> but actually I've got reasonable workaround for every one of those problems.
<offby1> workarounds.
<TuxPaT> what hardware has the t60?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-11
<localgod11> dapper sees my pcmcia wireless card as active but does not show wirelss network ideas?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-12
<LuitvD> Hi there
<LuitvD> oh wait, wrong channel I guess...
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-13
<index> does anybody have laptop with AMDX2 and gutsy on it? Impressions and feelings?
 * offby1 stares blankly
<offby1> I don't have an AMD CPU but I'd be happy to give you my impressions and feelings about the weather.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-15
<drsdre> Hi
<drsdre> Is it okay if I ask a question about troubleshooting a boot problem on a BTO laptop with Intel Santa Rosa technology?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-16
<efonseca> hi, someone running on acer 3660?
<efonseca> i'm having trouble with acpi on acer 3660
<ZeRgIo> hola
<ZeRgIo> alguien habla español?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-08
<oerby_> hi guys. quick question, how is the laptop testing with intrepid going forward? something happening in that direction?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-09
<rodetod9> is "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" only available on the "SYLVANIA g netbook MESO" ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-10
<\slash> hey guys im on an LG S1 Dual express, and when i plugin my speakers the sound works, but when i unplug them no sound comes from my laptop speakers, but at times without the speakers i do hear the ubuntu startup sounds.. nothing else though
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-11
<rodetod9> amazing that irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu completely locks up chatzilla?
<Bels1> wow.. so many people here :)
<Bels1> could anyone help me getting suspend working on my Asus A7Jc?
<simira> topic...
<Bels1> oh sorry
<Bels1> So.. you might answer this instead. The LaptopTestingTeam wiki page.. is that one still of interest? I was thinking about updating the A7Jc page
<simira> please do
<Bels1> It's a slightly different submodel though.. that might not matter?
<simira> no, just make a comment on it
<Bels1> ok.. i'll do it.. have fun ^^
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-14
<iluminator1001> can someone help me with ubuntu problem that I am having?
<iluminator1001> I can seem to get my mmc/sd card to read
<iluminator1001> cant*
<yoghi> m
<dserodio> hi
<dserodio> anoyone here?
<MenZa> nope
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-07
<acrab> guys i was wondering about making an ubuntu usb drive for my laptop
<acrab> but i have an intel 49650 is it supported ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-11
<capm87> hello?
<capm87> I just want to know if i can install the last version of ubuntu to my laptop without having problems with touchscreen and the wacom tablet
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-12
<gotmilk82> i am having trouble with my dell E6500 laptop after the latest updates when I dock on the docking station at home, the keyboard does not work.  Is there a way to make ubuntu forget that it saw a particular docking station and remake prefs?  Laptop works fine off the docking station.  I am on ubuntu 9.04
<gotmilk82> the keyboard letter m prints a repeating b and enter is a repeating `
<gotmilk82> i would make a report on this, but I can't even login
<gotmilk82> :(
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-13
<gotmilk82> bump
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-15
<feros> yo yo
<carlos2> hello?
<feros> yo,
<carlos2> you know anything about the netbook edition of ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-16
<abstract_reg> I'm having trouble with my Synaptics touchpad on my HP dv6700
<abstract_reg> The problem starts with the keyboard not responding and the drop down menus not opening
<abstract_reg> Then when I suspend, of restart my laptop, the touchpad doesn't work.
<abstract_reg> or*
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-19
<guiness> hello
